# Mini Truck question.



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right spot but is it possible to get a mini truck into canada thats not more than 15 years old? Any manufacturers making trucks like mini trucks that can get into canada? Are the automatic transmissions in these trucks a good idea?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://bonsairides.com


----------

